# Problem mit Firefox-Suchplugin



## Xeen (1. November 2006)

Hallo, 

wenn ich hier auf der Website das Plugin installieren möchte und auf "Installieren" klicke, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Firefox konnte die Suchmaschine von "http://www.buffed.de/searchplugin/blasc.src" nicht herunterladen, da bereits eine Suchmaschine mit dem selben Namen existiert.

Allerdings ist es bei mir entgegen der Meldung eben nicht installiert... hab kürzlich von FF 1.x auf 2.0 upgegradet. Weiß jemand Rat?


Danke!


----------

